# LED vs MH or HPS



## yeroc1982 (Apr 1, 2012)

Iv always growm with hps and mh. The other day i went to the grow store and they wer showing me a new led panel. Says is draws 357watts amd outputs equivilent to 1000watt hid's. They produce no heat at all, but expensive. Do they really work well? Worth the money? Same end results??


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont see l.e.ds being able to do all that now, until I see a grow journal with l.e.d to back their wording, I will stick with my hps.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Apr 1, 2012)

*ya know what man.. theres alot of people here and else where that will say no..
leds do not put out the same as hps or mh.. but there are suppose to have more "usable" light.. and less wasted or non used light..

i have a few pannels and well there awsome for veg for seedlings n clones..
i tried flowering with one.. and well they just dont have the penatration power..

if you were to keep them bout 12-18" high and spread em out.. then yes you will see nice growth.. as for the buds.. well i found mine alot looser than current grows with an hps..

JMO but i would hold off on em till they come down in price and work all the kinks out..
LH*


----------



## yeroc1982 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info! They seem great but dont want to suffer at flowering. Maybe ill stick to what i have.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2012)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Iv always growm with hps and mh. The other day i went to the grow store and they wer showing me a new led panel. Says is draws 357watts amd outputs equivilent to 1000watt hid's. They produce no heat at all, but expensive. Do they really work well? Worth the money? Same end results??



Tell the store you'll be happy to demo the light for them, have them provide time lapse and tell them they can use the results for their marketing. Let them put their money where their mouth is! Make sure to tell them you'll be the very first to buy, should they do as advertised...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2012)

EXACTLY what I told the last LED salesman who tried to spam us a few months ago. He started backing up so fast he cause my computer to start beeping. Then I didn't hear from him again after that.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2012)

LEDs don't compare to MH/HPS...they don't call it high intensity lighting for nuttin!


----------



## PhoebeHornbaker (May 4, 2012)

Im trying to think of a way i can continue to grow in the summer, im having trouble keeping my temps down below 84 in my new place with my 1000w, i cant imagine what it will be so I am going to SPAM you all with direct links that the mods are going to have to remove
 like in July.I don't go in there at night unless it's 45 min before lights on and my water tank needs fillin. It just gives me piece of mind and the most sensitive setting on my light meter reads zero from the flashlight at just over 10-12 inches.


----------



## Menimeth (May 4, 2012)

I have seen some picts where people grew with LEDs and produced decent bud, but they spent alot more money on the lights than they would have with HIDs, and the buds were never close to what HIDs will produce, so I think I will stick with my MH/HPS setup. JMHO


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

PhoebeHornbaker said:
			
		

> Im trying to think of a way i can continue to grow in the summer, im having trouble keeping my temps down below 84 in my new place with my 1000w, i cant imagine what it will be so I am going to SPAM you all with direct links that the mods are going to have to remove
> like in July.I don't go in there at night unless it's 45 min before lights on and my water tank needs fillin. It just gives me piece of mind and the most sensitive setting on my light meter reads zero from the flashlight at just over 10-12 inches.


I hope you BURN spammer!

YOU COPIED PART OF ONE OF MY POSTS AND PASSED IT OFF AS YOUR OWN AS SOME NON SENSE.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=765975&postcount=3

HICK PLEASE BAN THIS FOOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

OG--didn't realize they pirated your post.  I will do the honors.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

thanks THG! i feel so violated


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

There goes THG with her whammy stick.

*WHAM!* :rofl: You just earned yourself an Insta-Ban...


----------

